# Graphic Design



## RmCrw (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello, there is a mountain by my home that I would like to get formatted as a digital image(landscape) that will be able to be used in a wood carving machine program for a furniture project.. I am able to find companies selling these images that are pre designed, but I'm not sure who I can commissions for a new design. . Does anyone know where I might find programmers for this?
Thank you for any information,
Steph


----------



## FellingStudio (Oct 17, 2013)

There's gotta be software out there that will do it for you.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Google landscape imaging program and see if that will give you any results.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Try using Inkscape https://inkscape.org . It's an easy to use piece of software that will allow you to produce a digital image from a photograph. It's free!
Jim


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If you are only planning to do one CNC machine design, maybe you need to commission a rellef wood carver.


----------

